# Cobi and Maya in the garden



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

I made some picture of them in the garden today...
I know...the grass isnt cut hehe 
And the fence is not finished yet  But we fenced up temporary a corner of the garden for them at moment to run in 
Hope u like the pics!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

You've got two gorgeous puppies there! I want them!  

How big is your garden? Where does it actually end?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Your garden is HUGE i might be forced to bring my 2 to come and play with maya and cobi 
Maya looks so much like the rest of her litter bless her and they are just both so gorgeous xx


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

both of them are stunners thanks for sharing and omg your garden is massive lol


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks aj and jem, akoshi 
The garden is about an acre big...thats why it takes sooo long to fence it up haha We also have a bit land to the front as well but that would be to hard to watch after them 

Jem...that would be a good idea...would be great for my dogs to socialise with other


----------



## houndies (Aug 8, 2008)

OOHH love them - they are gorgeous pups! Cobi's ears are great. We're having huge garden envy too!
xxT


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Natik said:


> Thanks aj and jem, akoshi
> The garden is about an acre big...thats why it takes sooo long to fence it up haha We also have a bit land to the front as well but that would be to hard to watch after them
> 
> *Jem...that would be a good idea...would be great for my dogs to socialise with other *




You'd see my 2 and run away


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> [/B]
> 
> You'd see my 2 and run away


Haha


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

houndies said:


> OOHH love them - they are gorgeous pups! Cobi's ears are great. We're having huge garden envy too!
> xxT


What ^^^ said


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures, lovely dogs, and i want your garden, its like a field, my lot would love that,


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Aw - what fantastic pups! They are having such fun - and please can we swap houses and gardens?!!!


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

lovely pics and lovely garden, if my two were there it would just be full of holes, which you little one may start doing if they are any thing like his cousin breeds.


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

wow lovely puppies there so cute and great garden 2 !!!!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone 

The dogs love the garden and i look forward to let them run in the full garden and not only in the temporary fenced up bit 

They always so tired after being outside haha

And they already started digging lol but not that deep yet 

I also look forward to be able to let them of the lead outside around the house but then they need to have recall 100%


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

fab dogs and photos, i love the 3rd photo it's fab


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Great pics of very cute pups it"s nice to have a big yard isn't it even though it's a pain to keep up.LOL ...Jill


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> Great pics of very cute pups it"s nice to have a big yard isn't it even though it's a pain to keep up.LOL ...Jill


its not that bad ... We didnt plant any flowers as they wouldnt last for long LOL 
so its only cutting grass and filling up holes 

Thanks for the comments


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

What absolutely beautiful dogs you have there.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

fab. dogs you've got there.and your garden.WELL!! i want it lol


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics, lovely puppies


----------

